# [SOLVED] unknown-block(253,1) kernel panic - can't open root

## Rukie

SOLVED--- sort of?

I just ran some more make cleans && make all && make modules && make modules_install && make install... and after a couple times it worked heh... dunno what the problem was tho  :Neutral:  Anyways,  :Smile: 

---------------------------------------

I tried editing my kernel a bit and I switched from alsa-drivers to alsa kernel, but now when I try to boot I get

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> VFS: Cannot open root device "Null" or unknown-block(253,1)
> 
> Please append correct root device
> ...

 

I'm not sure whats wrong, and I do have the Filesystem Partion>Dos/something bios thingy...

Any ideas on what to do?

lspci:

 *Quote:*   

> 00:00.0 Host bridge: ALi Corporation M1647 Northbridge [MAGiK 1 / MobileMAGiK 1] (rev 04)
> 
> 00:01.0 PCI bridge: ALi Corporation PCI to AGP Controller
> 
> 00:02.0 USB Controller: ALi Corporation USB 1.1 Controller (rev 03)
> ...

 

fdisk -l 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Disk /dev/hdc: 160.0 GB, 160041885696 bytes
> 
> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 19457 cylinders
> ...

 

ls /dev/evms

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> hdc1 home loop0 root swap tmp opt usr var 
> 
> 

 

livecd gentoo # ls /dev/disk/by-id/

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ata-Maxtor_6L120P0_L3019CFG        
> 
> ata-Maxtor_6L120P0_L3019CFG-part1  
> ...

 

.config

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> CONFIG_X86_32=y
> 
> CONFIG_SEMAPHORE_SLEEPERS=y
> ...

 

----------

## Keruskerfuerst

Please post /boot/grub/menu.lst .

----------

## Rukie

livecd linux # cat /boot/grub/grub.conf

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> timeout 30
> 
> default 0
> ...

 

----------

## Keruskerfuerst

kernel /boot/vmlinuz hdc=none hdd=none video=vesafb:ywrap,mtrr:2,1024x768-24@60 splash=silent,fadein,theme:gentoo quiet

The root device must be inserted here.

----------

